# Utah Bus Fishing Trips from Nevada



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

HI,

An angler friend and I have started a fishing excursion business to Utah for trout fishing, leaving from vegas each week we will bring 50 to 100 anglers to a southern utah lake for some trout fishing - this is our first week, we'll have our bus filled with trout fisherman, heading for minersville and otter creek sat and sun...

soon we'll be going to panguitch, yankee meadows, paragonah, ect

website is being developed now . . 

if anyone is interested please call: (702) 229-6297

thanks

Matt


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Las Vegas Parks and Recreation Department, eh? 

Nice try.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the anglers named Candy, Heather, Trixie...?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Im hoping everyone of those vegas anglers won't be keeping there full limit will they?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think you need to make sure you get them all out on the ice at either lake :wink:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

So, I should drive from Salt Lake to Vegas, and then get on the bus to Minersville? Sounds good, put me down. On second thought, 50-100 cheese chuckers in one place sounds like a riot waiting to happen. They always get pissed when I catch more fish than them. Not to mention cheese isn't allowed at Minersville, and that may add considerably to the mayhem.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

no right now we are going to limit them to 5 fish per day

we have a special cheese powerbait for them to use, how did you know ?


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmmm i dont know we've got 4 buses so we are limited to 200 per day, but for the first few weeks, we think only 50-100 will want to participate


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Im hoping everyone of those vegas anglers won't be keeping there full limit will they?


Looks like great googly moogly caught one. Wow.

BTK-

He's pulling your leg. Call the number.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah i get kinda worked up about Vegas anglers ever since southernman...... :evil: No offense to ya other Vegas anglers.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

thats the right number, we're doing it with the parks people

one group is using cheese powerbait w/garlic, the other is using redside shiners


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

OK, one bus full for this saturday!

whats the deal with corn out here, i had to tell everyone no corn! har


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Being the owner of a bus company and also having offices in utah and Las vegas I have a few questions for you before I could recommend this to any buddies. 
1) Do you have operating authority to be originating trips out of Las Vegas from the Nevada TSA or are you running illegally. If so whats your info so I can look it up.
2) Thats a pretty nasty canyon you come through are you carrying 5 million in insurance.
3) Are your buses climate controlled and comfortable.
4) are you providing fishing proclamations on board so a bunch of Vegas guys know the rules up here.
5) do you have coolers to transport fish or is the bus smelling stinky.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

1) Do you have operating authority to be originating trips out of Las Vegas from the Nevada TSA or are you running illegally. If so whats your info so I can look it up.

*sure we got a license*

2) Thats a pretty nasty canyon you come through are you carrying 5 million in insurance.

*we're an LLC, so we dont have personal liability, but yeah we got insurance*

3) Are your buses climate controlled and comfortable.

*yeah the ac works ! smoking is allowed . . *

4) are you providing fishing proclamations on board so a bunch of Vegas guys know the rules up here.

*yeah we'll tell em the rules*

5) do you have coolers to transport fish or is the bus smelling stinky.

*we got big coolers ! and somebody bought an air-freshener last month!*

thanks for your interest! LOOK FOR THE BIG YELLOW ORANGE BUS AT MINERSVILLE ! We'll have prepay deals if any of you guys wanna have your fishin buddies come up for a day !


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Here we go. :roll: How about you teach them to fly fish? Then no one will catch any and they will not harvest all these big bows at Otter.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Here we go. :roll: How about you teach them to fly fish? Then no one will catch any and they will not harvest all these big bows at Otter.


dont need to, some will fly fish undoutedly, some will toss cheese - when it comes to rainbows dont really matter does it . . hatchery pets


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

based on your answers you don't have operating authority or any experience with transportation so unless you have more info to supply I don't recommend this to anyone I know down there and just for your info be very careful on how you operate those buses in vegas cause the TSA there is very famous for impounding buses right in the middle of a trip. Plus your going though a port of entry that will require your bus to stop and show the federal standard on insurance, but good luck and I hope it works for you. Im not trying to pop your cherry I just have a lot of experience in this field and am trying to help.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

and a business license does not let you transport people in vegas it requires completely different permits.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks my buddy is the brains of the outfit, im the fisherman, hes got all the stuff


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> [quote="Weekend_Warrior":3ojtiz0v]Here we go. :roll: How about you teach them to fly fish? Then no one will catch any and they will not harvest all these big bows at Otter.


dont need to, some will fly fish undoutedly, some will toss cheese - when it comes to rainbows dont really matter does it . . hatchery pets[/quote:3ojtiz0v]

A five pound rainbow is not a hatchery pet. :evil: I understand this is your business and I wish you well I really do but you have to know that this is the response you will get from us avid outdoorsman. We dont like to share stuff, that is sparse anyway, with people who havent put in the time we have.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

but a 5 lb rainbow will nail a big hunk o velveeta, or a marshmallow, thats what makes em so fun


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

great googly moogly said:


> but a 5 lb rainbow will nail a big hunk o velveeta, or a marshmallow, thats what makes em so fun


Well maybe you should talk to your buddy because it would really suck if you dumped a bunch of money in and the operation got shut down.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

great googly moogly said:


> HI,
> 
> An angler friend and I have started a fishing excursion business to Utah for trout fishing, leaving from vegas each week we will bring 50 to 100 anglers to a southern utah lake for some trout fishing - this is our first week, we'll have our bus filled with trout fisherman, heading for minersville and otter creek sat and sun...
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha . You are Funny.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great googly moogly, is your real name J-bass.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

no, but i bet hes cool

see yah at minersville sat !

piute hopefully sunday, but we need a few more signups


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

O.k we'll see ya there. :wink:


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

went to minersville with a buddy to scout out the lake - they're in close boys !

we nailed a couple dozen in 3 hrs thurs morn


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

[attachment=1:1ep5tmdi]P3130003.JPG[/attachment:1ep5tmdi][attachment=2:1ep5tmdi]P3130002.JPG[/attachment:1ep5tmdi][attachment=3:1ep5tmdi]P3130001.jpg[/attachment:1ep5tmdi]some of the tasties youll get at minersville with BIG DOGGIE UTAH FISH TOURS

sorry bus is full for tomorrow at minersville, sunday - OTTER CREEK[attachment=3:1ep5tmdi]P3130001.jpg[/attachment:1ep5tmdi][attachment=3:1ep5tmdi]P3130001.jpg[/attachment:1ep5tmdi][attachment=3:1ep5tmdi]P3130001.jpg[/attachment:1ep5tmdi][attachment=3:1ep5tmdi]P3130001.jpg[/attachment:1ep5tmdi][attachment=0:1ep5tmdi]P3130004.JPG[/attachment:1ep5tmdi]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Why did you just post the same pic 5 times in a row?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know if your joking or what Mr. Googly boobly hoobly or whatever your name is, but you can't use live bait at Minersville. 1 fish over 22" is the limit and no scents, bait of any sort, only artificial flies and lures. I think you must know that but your talking about cheese....?
Its definitely annoying that your bringing a hundred people to Minersville but whatever. Hope you crash in the Gorge and you all die.

-Love Jeremy


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

did you say you were letting them keep 5 fish each, isnt that a little over the limit. Lets see 5 fish 100 people thats an empty lake pretty fast.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

:|
[attachment=0:1ool3w0t]Minersville regs.JPG[/attachment:1ool3w0t]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

but those rules only apply to normal people.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Just think all those fish have been caught by the all mighty BrookTroutKid and Christopher30. All two that you caught ha ha ha


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

This thread is so gay. Somebody should lock it before anyone else thinks it's not a joke. Not even worthy for the gut pile, or maybe we should just create a new forum called "Really Gay Threads - If you have totally gay thread, post it here."


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here, here and AMEN!

I'll give _some_ credit though: He did manage to string a few of you along for a little while. 

Still a lame thread though, sorry.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Why did you just post the same pic 5 times in a row?


So people will flock to his ill-conceived tour. I hope the local C.O. writes about a hundred tickets and chases the whole bunch back to the state line. Maybe the bus will break down, and they'll never reach the water.

Of course some of us bear a little bit of responsibility for stoking the interest.

Fishrmn


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Here, here and AMEN!
> 
> I'll give _some_ credit though: He did manage to string a few of you along for a little while.
> 
> Still a lame thread though, sorry.


+1 O|*


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

If he posts a pic of a one-eyed trout I'm gonna be pretty chapped.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

El Matador said:


> If he posts a pic of a one-eyed trout I'm gonna be pretty chapped.


first a 'gay' post then a post referrnig to penises . .

hmmm now who s gay, 'el matador' ???????????????

( not that therers anything wrong with that )


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Why did you just post the same pic 5 times in a row?


the system here seems a little whacky . .


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

Jeremy28 said:


> Its definitely annoying that your bringing a hundred people to Minersville but whatever. Hope you crash in the Gorge and you all die.
> 
> -Love Jeremy


now thats not a friendly attitude, when you and your dad come over and visit our legal brothels, we dont send you home packing .. .

hahaha


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> Jeremy28 said:
> 
> 
> > Its definitely annoying that your bringing a hundred people to Minersville but whatever. Hope you crash in the Gorge and you all die.
> ...


And you recognized them from when they were visiting your mom?!?!? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fishrmn


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Great Googly Moogly= Dixhona?


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

ScottyP said:


> Great Googly Moogly= Dixhona?


no but i bet he's cool !


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Here's a pic of the bus:[attachment=0:2xdv8pj2]MiniBus.jpg[/attachment:2xdv8pj2]


i wish,thats a cool bus, ours is just orange . . . posting from laptop at the lake now, windy but everybodys catching hatchery pets !


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

44 anglers x $11 utah one day license = $484 ( we get $1 4 each one sold !!! )

two stops at utah gas stations - gas up and stuff for everyone - at least $750 !

over a $1000 to utah economy each bus that goes . . .


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Shyaa right, I looked but didn't see any buses there today. The jokes over.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

everybody but one guy caught fish! man they got him drunk on the way home too! whew whatta day


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey! I think I actually saw your bus while traveling in Southern Utah today.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

OBTW...

Love the helmet, googly. :wink:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey thats My BUS!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> [quote="El Matador":xwjuiko8]If he posts a pic of a one-eyed trout I'm gonna be pretty chapped.


first a 'gay' post then a post referrnig to penises . .

hmmm now who s gay, 'el matador' ???????????????

( not that therers anything wrong with that )[/quote:xwjuiko8]

A one-eyed trout is not a penis. It is a trout that has one eye. "One-eyed Monster", or "Trouser Trout" might be what you're thinking of. No, the one-eyed trout has reference to the gayest thread of all time, on any forum, ever. It was posted on the old DWR forum by a member named #1DEER 1-I who's life revolved around the pursuit of a deer with one eye. It had like a hundred pages of posts and was responsible for wasting more man hours than the French space program. Oh, and "El Matador" is Spanish for "The Killer". You may be confusing me with another forum member, "El Mariconazo".


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

much uglier bus, orange is really well orange . . 

thanks for the clarification on the one eyed trout - of course you were the only one who got it . . 

ggm


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Jeremy 28! He's obviously yanking your chain. Even if there was a bus full of people from Vegas headed to go fishing at Minersville doesn't really matter! Good for them. Weakend Warrior just because you put in alot of time fishing lakes in the state of Utah doesn't make you King and Lord of those who don't spend alot of time fishing.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> Weakend Warrior just because you put in alot of time fishing lakes in the state of Utah doesn't make you King and Lord of those who don't spend alot of time fishing.


First of all I am not Weakend I'm Weekend. Second most people are getting after this guy. Why do you choose me to attack? I haven't posted on this one for days?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah wow I completely got left out of that insulting session, try this one, hey stupid dog you dont know what your talking about cause your just a stupiddog. Now I feel better, but back to the subject, I am really starting to see that this was just a big hoax, but even if it is I am glad I got my 2 cent worth about the whole thing. It would have been a real shame if this subject was real and one of our special regulation fisheries that everyone loves so much was depleted of its resources. So ha ha jokes on a few of us but I would always rather be safe than sorry on this type of subject.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

we went we conquered, we caught a ton of fish, but nobody broke any rules . .. cmon

otter lake this week! there we use the CHEESE !


ggm


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, the good news is i'm 100 percent positive that you're either 
A) Mentally challenged, unemployed and use this forum to get rid of your twitters and jitters that you build up from sitting in front of a nintendo or computer all day.
B) About 10 or 11 years old, and unable to do anything besides sit on a computer and annoy people.
C) Living with your mother in a trailer, spending your time sitting around eating potato chips, popsicles, and other junk food instead of going to job services and getting the employment you so desperately need. The fish forum is a place for you to generate attention that you so desperately need.

Do the 75 percent of us that use this forum for positive purposes a favor, and don't start any more of your ridiculous threads. Get a job too, that will keep your hours on the internet down to somewhat unhealthy levels. Everyone of your posts is,well, absolutely unneccessary and extremely immature. I'd be willing to bet a good amount of money that you fish about as much as i take your posts serious, which is never. Hopefully you get caught on to catch a predator soon so the rest of us won't waste our time reading your posts.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

So what you are Saying is if I see a Short Bus Down South, its ok to fish because A short bus full of 30 yr old boys still living in there moms basement and whom most of them are registered Pedophiles, dont really know how to fish..... So they wont be taking much home, Its not as easy as playing Rapala On the Nintendo Wii, like they have been practicing on....
I know we go to Vegas and some people pay to sleep with your STD/Aids infested strippers and hookers, But that is a positive thing cuz that money is putting your kids through school. But we dont bring them home with us. Stay in Vegas!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

G'YAR!

I'm pretty sure that pirates don't pay for their ladies anyway. They just take what they want.

Am I right?

Googly-

I have to agree that your posts have always been on either the negative (useless) side or on the instigative (useless) side. Pretty weak, man.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

So let me make sure I understand this correctly… People are mad because GGM was going to take a bus full of people and drive them to Minersville to fish - mainly because of the overcrowding as well as other potential problems, yes? However none of you seem to have a problem giving a fishing report on Minersville that include such details as to where to fish and what to fish with to the hundreds that view this site. 

Now that is how you define irony.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Improv said:


> Now that is how you define irony.


I'd say so!

Fishrmn


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

The concept just might really work!!.......Bring in a few busloads of people to fish for "Utah bonefish" at Utah Lake. Charge em all a few bucks for "non-resident licenses" and let them keep all the car...errrrr utah bonefish they catch!!!!!!!


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

ahhh so much negativity, chris 30 - well you are mistaken, you freakish smurf

i have caught more trout than any of you put together in my last two lives .. .

we are making this bus biz work, this week hoping for the second full bus . . .

you utahans are so ****y, and backwards, inbred i guess is one reason . . 

JUST WAVE WHEN YOU SEE THE BIG ORANGE BUS !!!!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

the funny thing, is that all the "tips" I give are bullcrap and ment to throw people off to keep them from discovering what I allready know. So the jokes on you Improv. Isn't that ironic......don't you think?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey what's going on.... Why's everyone so mad?? It's St.patricks day for crying out loud. Everyone needs to drink a green beer and chill out. :|


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

Jeremy28 said:


> the funny thing, is that all the "tips" I give are bullcrap and ment to throw people off to keep them from discovering what I allready know. So the jokes on you Improv. Isn't that ironic......don't you think?


u got problems man . .. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Doc said:


> Charge em all a few bucks for "non-resident licenses" and let them keep all the car...errrrr utah bonefish they catch!!!!!!!


That is hilarios!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Well GGM the attitude you have about coming out here isn't that great. Were just gonna come up here and do whatever we want is the way I see your attitude. And BTW Chistopher30 isn't a freakish smurf. I fish with him all the time and he'd kick your little Vegas Ace all the way back down there! :?


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

yah well you utah dingleberries arent too friendly, except when you need our vegas money - 2 buses THIS WEEKEND we are gonna take 100 limits of rainbows outta otter creek this weekend !!!!!


SMELL THE CHEESE


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Grow up dude. :roll:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

GGM - Excellent Troll job. I haven't seen such a useless thread last so long on any other forum I've been on. My complements.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Can we lock this thread Petersen? :roll: I dont see any reason to keep it.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Can we lock this thread Peterson? :roll: I dont see any reason to keep it.


+1000000000000000

Blow it up, burn it, throw it in the gut pile, just do something.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder if grandma is packing sack lunches for all these guys,carrying the gear and taking the pictures of 100 limits of trout. 

This guy is so outlandish that it is almost funny, ole googly you've definately been good for a giggle or two. Im still not sure how any of you are taking him serious.....

On a more serious note, Id like to address what Improv said about posting info on places like Minersville is causing the same pressure to the fisheries as this clown ggm and a busload of cheese chuckers. Just because someone posted info on a website as this wont mean the masses are going to flock there. I would challenge you to question everyone you meet(the average joe) on the river or where ever and ask if they know of this board or others. Im willing to guess 50% or less do not, or that is just my experience(which is actually much lower). Thats my 2 cents


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Everyone thinks that googly boobly has got us all mad but I think we're just bored for the most part. Its funny though because everyone knows hes full of crap after the second page of this post but he keeps going on like hes still fooling us :lol:


----------



## Jcope (Oct 16, 2007)

Why do you guys dislike Nevadans so much, yes some might be bad but not all!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't have anything against Nevadans, personally. I couldn't care less where somebody comes from. 

When anyone seems to start a profile for the sole purpose of getting us riled up by insulting us, our waters, and disrespecting our forum, it's annoying.

It's just a lame way to spend your time, joining an out-of-state wildlife forum to start drama.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont mind The Desert Gays from Nevada. I just think its not right that they need to bring 100+ people to our lakes every Saturday and ruin our population of fishing and fishing for younger generations. I will send The Not so Great Gay Moogley Googley Bear to Davey Jones Locker with the rest of his short bus riding, pedophile, no life nothing better to do on there weekends cuz they cant get a girl/boy to play with their trouser trout to the deep sea. 100 Tourists + One Lake + Every Saturday = No fish.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> I dont mind The Desert Gays from Nevada. I just think its not right that they need to bring 100+ people to our lakes every Saturday and ruin our population of fishing and fishing for younger generations. I will send The Not so Great Gay Moogley Googley Bear to Davey Jones Locker with the rest of his short bus riding, pedophile, no life nothing better to do on there weekends cuz they cant get a girl/boy to play with their trouser trout to the deep sea. 100 Tourists + One Lake + Every Saturday = No fish.


LakeCityPirate I only have on flippin thing to say to you.................. When are you signing a deal with comedy central cuz that was funny right thar I don't care who you are. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* -~|- -()/>- -()/- *(())* -*|*- *OOO*


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm


Lakecitypirate said:


> the rest of his short bus riding, pedophile, no life nothing better to do on there weekends cuz they cant get a girl/boy to play with their trouser trout to the deep sea. 100 Tourists + One Lake + Every Saturday = No fish.


I'm glad someone else agrees with me on the pedophile thing. Hopefully the feds catch on to moogly's stash of kiddie porn and take him to jail so he won't vandalize this forum anymore. I'm done with this childish fiasco, it was good for a laugh. It also made clear what a dummy ggm is, all of his posts have been negative or stupid up to this point but now it's clear his mom or his boyfriend or whoever he lives with doesn't pay enough attention to him. Good luck with all your gay stuff guy.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

With the name ChristopherRobin I would just keep the nasty little pedophile thing your own little dirty secret!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So no reply turkeyfish?


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

wow, personally I am embarassed for some of you people. :roll: 
I akways thought it would be cool to run into people from this forum, but now......not so much.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Lakecitybuttpirate, It's the United States of America who owns all the lakes in Utah not Utah. Better known as the Beehive state home of the Catfish, Bull Elk, and last but not least the seagull!


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I think were drifting, the point of dispute should not be if utah owns the lakes, that is resolved when a non-resident purchases a fishing license to put money back into Utah fisheries. The subject of argument should be that it was suggested that 5 fish per person would be kept and illegal bait used on a lake that could not sustain those conditions on that high of a volume, but its all a big gag anyways, I think.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

the whole idea here is to share info and friendship

what u got here is a bunch of whiny kids and ignorant adults, who all think theyre the greatest fisherman in the flippping world

u think u're the only ones who know about boulder mtn, about tiger trout, u think a lake thats on a map is a secret

cultist inbred idiots all


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's really hard to figure out why utah people are rude to you guys isnt it? Yeah we're like everybody else, when we get treated like crap, we'll treat you and talk to you like crap. Real tough concept for you apparently. Turkey fish needs to visit lenscrafters 30 and robin don't even look the same no matter how close you put your big head to the screen.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Googly, if you don't add to the discussions and waste our time with worthless threads like are an obvious hoax be prepared for the comments. There are really some good fisherman and women on this board and many pictures to back up the claims. If I could suggest a good book that may help you:


How to win friends and influence people......


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> the whole idea here is to share info and friendship...what u got here is a bunch of whiny kids and ignorant adults, who all think theyre the greatest fisherman in the flippping world
> 
> cultist inbred idiots all


Not all of us... I found it quite entertaining how many bites you got with your bait.... nothing like peeing in the top of an anthill to make things interesting. :lol: Guys take their fishing holes way too personally around here. If tons of people show up, you just have to be able to outfish them. If you can do that... then whats the problem? You're still getting yours right? 8) If you want to fish/hunt/camp or whatever else and not see another person while you're doing it... go somewhere that doesn't have direct road access and you'll avoid this issue. Are there more folks out using the outdoor resources? Of course... are most of them too lazy to put in a little effort to find some solitude?? YES THEY ARE!! If you're bummed because you honestly think GGM is going to bring a bus full of folks and fish out your spot... then find one he can't get the bus to and don't say anything about it. :wink: Granted, I'm guessing that there is no bus full of Vegas folks... (why go on a bus ride when they can go to lake Mead or one of the other numerous Colorado River impoundments) but it was sure funny how quick some of you were to shoot down the idea of sharing fishing spots with somebody new. Joke or not... still enlightening. 8)


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

turkeyfish said:


> Lakecitybuttpirate, It's the United States of America who owns all the lakes in Utah not Utah. Better known as the Beehive state home of the Catfish, Bull Elk, and last but not least the seagull!


 Hey TURKEYDOUCHER, I never stated anything in any of my posts that is even close to saying who owns what lakes. That was never the discussion!!!! Maybe you should start on page one so you know whats going on....If you can keep your attention that long, there might be some big words also you might not understand, but just ask someone and they will help you out. Good thing there is some pics in this thread to keep his attention. Now when you get done doing your chores and cleaning you room, and you mom gives you permission to have a slumber party with the Great Moogly Googly Bear. Tell her to make me another sandwich and bring me a open beer. Thanks


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Shiver me timbers Lakecitybuttpirate! You seem a little disturbed, ARRGH! (OUR )population of fish is what you said matey! No one pirate owns the fish! All pirates own the fish equal under the Utah state pirate fishing proclamation Grrr! Stick to going to Oakland Raider games and wearing your silver spiked shoulder pads and Darth Vader helmet. ARRRGH! You and your only friend Paulie (Give him a cracker for me) better get back to your row boat and shove off so you can find that secret treasure on Antelope Island! Yo Ho, Yo Ho, A pirates life for you!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

???? still no reply Turkeyfish ????


----------

